# pr0n coming to Wii U



## Devin (Jan 1, 2013)

Spoiler











 
You would think that Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu would be enough for Wii U owners to keep themselves occupied, but apparently that is not the case!
SugarDVD, the service that calls itself "Netflix for porn," is already available on PS3 and Xbox 360, and it turns out the Wii U is going to be next.

A spokesperson for the streaming porn service revealed to Complex that a SugarDVD Wii U compatible version of the website is being built (they term it "app" which is technically accurate but that runs the risk of being confused for a Wiiware style affair). Unfortunately there's no word yet on release date, though if you're desperate you can always just watch porn on the internet in the meantime.

SugarDVD does offer a unique service: unlimited streaming porn straight to your video game consoles (plus a number of other devices) for $7.95 a month. The app is launched through the consoles' web browsers, though, unlike the tube sites that work on consoles' browsers, SugarDVD offers high quality, full length movies.

What more do you need to have a good holiday?
Source


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2013)

EoF if you'd like Moderators but I got a laugh out of this. Make it so we can interact.. with the touch screen..


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 1, 2013)

Yay this only makes me want the WiiU even more but I'd be happy if they allowed for cross play missions as a bonus feature on certain 3DS/WiiU games but Nintendo's cross play feature would be different than Sony' cross play.

Something tells me owning a WiiU will be fun I'm hoping they do something similar to the 3DS Ambassador Program.


----------



## chyyran (Jan 1, 2013)

1/10 chance Ninty will let this through lol


----------



## Devin (Jan 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> 1/10 chance Ninty will let this through lol


 
Tis a web based app. Unless Nintendo blocks the web address or something. Which is unlikely. Long live pr0n.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 1, 2013)

4 letter is all I'm going say WTFH?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

It looks promising, but a quick glance at their site, it's basically all older type porn, few years old and such. Hell it even has Jenna Haze stuff when she was still young and not as mainstream. Not really worth it. It would be if it was updated with say, they get releases 6 months after initial release.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow I didn't suspect this topic to come up before the other one. You know the news article about the father who gave his son a refurbished 3DS and only for the child to find smut on it by the previous owner?


----------



## retrodoctor (Jan 1, 2013)

I miss the days of where naked women being displayed on my gaming device was considered news. It's like being 13 all over again.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 1, 2013)

It's really not required all the major free streaming sites work perfectly well in the browser, auto full screen like youtube does and all that....

My testing of the Wii-U so far has been rather thorough... lol

Edit: The GBAtemp IRC does not work with the Wii-U, you can log in but you cant chat    That new Dune 2 html 5 game (well its an old game but new to being web based?) does not work either  sticks at the loading screen.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It looks promising, but a quick glance at their site, it's basically all older type porn, few years old and such. Hell it even has Jenna Haze stuff when she was still young and not as mainstream. Not really worth it. It would be if it was updated with say, they get releases 6 months after initial release.


lol, you sound like you're a wise veteran of pornography.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Puppy_Washer said:


> lol, you sound like you're a wise veteran of pornography.


 
I follow a couple pornstars on Twitter, I actually do some research when it comes to the adult industry instead of being like most people and just blatantly calling them sluts. I don't treat porn stars or that line of work no different than anything else.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 1, 2013)

I honestly don't see this happening. People had a shitstorm when MadWorld was released, and that was just violence. Now imagine if Nintendo released a pr0n application.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I follow a couple pornstars on Twitter, I actually do some research when it comes to the adult industry instead of being like *most people* and just blatantly calling them sluts. I don't treat porn stars or that line of work no different than anything else.


I don't want to start a massive flame war, but come on, not that many people call them sluts. However, I do think it's great that you treat them as regular people and do research before forming an opinion. Porn on!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I honestly don't see this happening. People had a shitstorm when MadWorld was released, and that was just violence. Now imagine if Nintendo released a pr0n application.


 
This isn't Nintendo releasing it, this is a website optimized for the WiiU.


Puppy_Washer said:


> *I don't want to start a massive flame war, but come on, not that many people call them sluts*. However, I do think it's great that you treat them as regular people and do research before forming an opinion. Porn on!


 
You'd actually be surprised here in North America.


----------



## Chary (Jan 1, 2013)

Ick. That's some very...odd news.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 1, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It looks promising, but a quick glance at their site, it's basically all older type porn, few years old and such. Hell it even has Jenna Haze stuff when she was still young and not as mainstream. Not really worth it. It would be if it was updated with say, they get releases 6 months after initial release.


DUDE knows his pron


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2013)

thanks but thanks to an unknown error I already got access to unlimited free HD modern porn vids for life so I won't need this


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 1, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> thanks but thanks to an unknown error I already got access to unlimited free HD modern porn vids for life so I won't need this


 
The concept of paying for porn seems so weird to me.... Also paying for phone sex? The prices they charge you could go buy the real thing if you where so inclined lol

I have bought one porn related item in my entire life, the Playboy issue that featured China from wrestling. I found it funny at the time lol

But China is now doing hard core porn and that Avengers XXX movie she did... eewww (she plays the She Hulk... lol)


----------



## indask8 (Jan 1, 2013)

I hope Nintendo doesn't have access to the gamepad camera anytime they want, or they'll have some nasty surprises.

Reggie: Let's see how happy are players all around the world while playing their wii U
Reggie: *Turns on camera spyware*
Reggie: O_O
Reggie: *Turns off*
Reggie: My body wasn't ready for this...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> The concept of paying for porn seems so weird to me....


I don't


----------



## Sang (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess the Wii U will have an appeal to the hardcore market.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol.
Was inevitable tbh.

Pretty much everything that can reach out to the Internet and has a webbrowser can be used for porn lol


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> *The concept of paying for porn seems so weird to me.*... Also paying for phone sex? The prices they charge you could go buy the real thing if you where so inclined lol
> 
> I have bought one porn related item in my entire life, the Playboy issue that featured China from wrestling. I found it funny at the time lol
> 
> But China is now doing hard core porn and that Avengers XXX movie she did... eewww (she plays the She Hulk... lol)


 
There really isn't any benefit to buying it anymore. The only benefit is you get it a couple days earlier before it gets put up on the net available for download with good speeds, that's about it. Or you can just be like me and just say fuck it, and help support the industry anyways, either way, who cares.

Also, Chyna's hardcore stuff sucks. She should be out of the industry, horrible actor.


----------



## emigre (Jan 1, 2013)

Personally I'm appaled so many people don't buy pron. I always make sure I do because I want to reward the artists for their hard(core) work.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 1, 2013)

... who in their right mind would pay a monthly fee for porn?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 1, 2013)

"LOL why would you pay for porn?  BTW pirating games is wrong."
Versus
"I think it's important to support porn by buying it.  Also hold on, my game torrents are almost finished."

Am I the only one confused by the argument that might break out?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> "LOL why would you pay for porn? BTW pirating games is wrong."
> Versus
> "I think it's important to support porn by buying it. Also hold on, my game torrents are almost finished."
> 
> Am I the only one confused by the argument that might break out?


 
Wait... who's saying it's important to support porn? If you're meaning me, I didn't say that. Not supporting them is no different than not supporting anything else. It's not going to change anything in the industry. Like I said, the only real benefit to buying porn is that you get it a few days early and that it's physical media. But otherwise, who cares.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Gahars (Jan 1, 2013)

Corollary to rule 34 - If it exists, there will be porn _on_ it.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I honestly don't see this happening. People had a shitstorm when MadWorld was released, and that was just violence. Now imagine if Nintendo released a pr0n application.


Don't get me wrong, but this post creeps me out far more than this news. Probably because you're also right on the money.

Why is sex and porn considered in the same category as ultra violence? Yes, they're both for a mature audience. But that's where similarities end. Why is it completely normal to shoot, butcher and slaughter your fellow man (in television or games), but is it somehow equally sinful to actually watch naked women (in television or games)?


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 1, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> ... who in their right mind would pay a monthly fee for porn?


 
Considering the average price of a porn DVD is more then a standard DVD film, 7.95 is pretty cheap. The average porn DVD at adult video stores (to buy mind you), is around 40 dollars (in Canada anyway). That's a lot of money for something you are going to fap to a few times and then throw it in a box in the back of your closet.



Taleweaver said:


> Don't get me wrong, but this post creeps me out far more than this news. Probably because you're also right on the money.
> 
> Why is sex and porn considered in the same category as ultra violence? Yes, they're both for a mature audience. But that's where similarities end. Why is it completely normal to shoot, butcher and slaughter your fellow man (in television or games), but is it somehow equally sinful to actually watch naked women (in television or games)?


 
People seem to have developed fool notions somewhere along the line in our modern society that say violence = good and sex = bad. Maybe because even the Bible has violence in it, but no sex? I don't know, but it's a hilarious double standard to be honest. I'd rather see more games with sex and nudity in it and less games where you just go on a murderous rampage and kill people for shits and giggles to be honest. At least with sex it's something that gives you pleasure and enjoyment, not to mention is done by consenting adults all the time.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Considering the average price of a porn DVD is more then a standard DVD film, 7.95 is pretty cheap. The average porn DVD at adult video stores (to buy mind you), *is around 40 dollars* (in Canada anyway). That's a lot of money for something you are going to fap to a few times and then throw it in a box in the back of your closet


 
That is really expensive, but then again, I mean the actors and actresses are doing something that could be harmful to their bodies... so iono. But not to mention, does porn really sell all that well? Likely not, so they gotta make up for the money they spend somehow right. And also, are you talking about Blu-Rays? I know they're expensive, but DVD's are just around 30 bucks. It actually depends on the company that it's coming from. Something from say Elegant Angel, a higher priced/quality company, yeah they're a bit expensive. But something low budget, are usually cheap.... mind you also not really good.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 1, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> The average porn DVD at adult video stores (to buy mind you), is around 40 dollars (in Canada anyway).


I love that you know that.


----------



## loco365 (Jan 1, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> Don't get me wrong, but this post creeps me out far more than this news. Probably because you're also right on the money.
> 
> Why is sex and porn considered in the same category as ultra violence? Yes, they're both for a mature audience. But that's where similarities end. Why is it completely normal to shoot, butcher and slaughter your fellow man (in television or games), but is it somehow equally sinful to actually watch naked women (in television or games)?


I was mostly relating to the fact that Nintendo is more of a family-oriented console. They don't really release games that are violent, but now to have some kind of pornographic "program" or Wii-U oriented site, that's where the two touch base. The fact that there will be porn on a family console won't go too well with some people.

Other than that, whatever floats your boat, I suppose.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

Team Fail said:


> I was mostly relating to the fact that Nintendo is more of a family-oriented console. They don't really release games that are violent, but now to have some kind of pornographic "program" or Wii-U oriented site, that's where the two touch base. The fact that there will be porn on a family console won't go too well with some people.
> 
> Other than that, whatever floats your boat, I suppose.


 
You can't stop it, it's kind of out of Nintendo's power unless they get rid of the internet browser all together.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, an internet based porn service? Revolutionary.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 1, 2013)

Strange.
Too hard to believe.
LOL.
If these people are making this, why isn't Nintendo taking any action, when they already blocked shit for the Europeans?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pay to watch?
Nuuh!
I'll stick with my PC. <33


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 1, 2013)

UglyIdiot said:


> Strange.
> Too hard to believe.
> LOL.
> If these people are making this, why isn't Nintendo taking any action, when they already blocked shit for the Europeans?


 
Because they're following European laws. And again, what action are they supposed to take? The company has every right to do this as it's accessed via the browser, not an app.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 1, 2013)

Ron said:


> 1/10 chance Ninty will let this through lol


next you're going to inform me that Nintendo is going to block my Brazilian fart porn


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 2, 2013)

It took years for Nintendo to finally removed their stupid friend code system.  They aren't going to start hosting porn on their "family friendly" console.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> It took years for Nintendo to finally removed their stupid friend code system. They aren't going to start hosting porn on their "family friendly" console.


 
Oh mah.. GODDD! Nintendo isn't hosting this. Nintendo has nothing to do with this at all. Seriously, what's not to understand?!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You can't stop it, it's kind of out of *Nintendo's power* unless they get rid of the internet browser all together.


Pun? 

Anyway, part of the point of the wii u is to get more "mature" contents. So those storms are irrelevant.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Pun?


 
Umm... I don't see one?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh mah.. GODDD! Nintendo isn't hosting this. Nintendo has nothing to do with this at all. Seriously, what's not to understand?!


I understand that.  However, Nintendo is able to control what is released for their console.  That's why Operation Rainfall was directed at NoA instead of the companies who developed the games.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I understand that. However, Nintendo is able to control what is released for their console. That's why Operation Rainfall was directed at NoA instead of the companies who developed the games.


 
Yeah... except this is through the internet browser, which means the only way to stop it, would be to take away the internet browser on the WiiU all together. And even then, it's not like you couldn't view porn on the Wii.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yeah... except this is through the internet browser, which means the only way to stop it, would be to take away the internet browser on the WiiU all together. And even then, it's not like you couldn't view porn on the Wii.


Or force an update that blocks certain scripts from running.   The article says that a "SugarDVD Wii U compatible version of the website is being built", which suggests it will run differently on the Wii U.

Only time will tell, but I think that if Nintendo can find a way to prevent this, they will.

Also, don't act like an ass just because you think someone is wrong.  You misunderstood my post, then treated me as if I was stupid.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2013)

It's just going to sniff the user-agent string and then present pages that they know will render properly in the Wii U's browser...

The only way Nintendo could block this is angle to outright remove features from the Wii U, or put in some IP blacklist... the first would piss too many normal customers off (those that want to stream anime and such), and the second is just retarded.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> There really isn't any benefit to buying it anymore. The only benefit is you get it a couple days earlier before it gets put up on the net available for download with good speeds, that's about it. Or you can just be like me and just say fuck it, and help support the industry anyways, either way, who cares.
> 
> Also, Chyna's hardcore stuff sucks. She should be out of the industry, horrible actor.


 

I checked out that avengers movie, and I'm not porn buff, but that was horrible, now the  "back door to chyna " was a little better. Chyna has something about her ( that clit is huge though ) I would like her to beat my ass and then fuck the shot out of me LOL


----------



## Castiel (Jan 2, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Maybe because even the Bible has violence in it, but no sex?


The Bible mentions sex plenty of times, especially in Song of Songs


----------



## Rydian (Jan 2, 2013)

Ezekiel 23





> (19)Yet she increased her whorings, remembering the days of her youth, when she played the whore in the land of Egypt (20)and lusted after her paramours there, whose members were like those of donkeys, and whose emission was like that of stallions.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have read the bible, the koran, and a few other books as well ... And they all taught me that man is full of shit.


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 2, 2013)

I wonder if they will have Amber Easton,Abbey Brooks or Priya Rai on WiiU they are all hot.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

air2004 said:


> I have read the bible, the koran, and a few other books as well ... And they all taught me that man is full of shit.


 
Toilets were made for a reason.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 2, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Toilets were made for a reason.


 
I don't think there is a toilet big enough to handle that much crap.


----------



## triassic911 (Jan 2, 2013)

Something about porn on gaming consoles.... Seems so out of place, heh.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 2, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I don't think there is a toilet big enough to handle that much crap.


Nah there is, it's called Niagara Falls.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2013)

triassic911 said:


> Something about porn on gaming consoles.... Seems so out of place, heh.


 
I can just imagine peeps being caught when someone walks in and catches them fapping off on their BIG screen HD TV's


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I can just imagine peeps being caught when someone walks in and catches them fapping off on their BIG screen HD TV's



Well if shaking hands with the one eyed milkman does indeed cause one's vision to go maybe the large HD screen is necessary.

On a different note ever since learning French and learning that the word for word translation of on the TV does not work it has always seen the internal image in my head of things being placed on the TV. This was not so bad in the CRT era but given most people are now on thin screens.....


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> I can just imagine peeps being caught when someone walks in and catches them fapping off on their BIG screen HD TV's


 
That's why they invented door locks and things called bedrooms.


----------



## air2004 (Jan 3, 2013)

With the Wii U and sugardvd , you can do the "4 finger knuckle shuffle on the piss pump" from the comfort of your own bedroom


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 3, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> That's why they invented door locks and things called bedrooms.


except most wiiu are in the family room


----------



## Devin (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah, the Wii U is family oriented. Why fap alone?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 3, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> except most wiiu are in the family room


Which brings us to the main advantage of that screen on the controller (a touch screen, no less!). That way, your family can just happily watch their favorite shows while you can...well..._also_ watch your favorite show. While hiding the screen for the others. Or retreat to the toilet, if you're lucky enough to have one close by the television.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 6, 2013)

Damn I'm living underground I guess, is it an official service for porn on game consoles??


----------



## Rydian (Jan 6, 2013)

It's a web streaming service and the console has a compatible web browser.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's a web streaming service and the console has a compatible web browser.


Ohh k.. Never thought of someone using console web browser when having a pc/laptop at disposal. Thanks Rydian for the clarification.


----------

